# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  الویت بندی  رشته های پیراپزشکی بر اساس مسئولیت و استرس کاری

## pegahmht

سلام بچه ها 
استرس تو تمام رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی هست اما کم و زیاد
به نظر شما استرس کدومشون کمتر و کدوم بیشتره
 پ ن * نظر سنجی رو بر اساس بیشترین استرس و مسئولیت کاری انتخاب کنید

----------


## Mehran123

> سلام بچه ها 
> حتما در این نظر سنجی شرکت کنید تاپیک تکراری نیست
> استرس تودتمام رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی هست اما کم و زیاد
> به نظر شما استرس کدومشون کمتر و کدوم بیشتره


به نظر من  بينايي سنجي از فيزيوتراپي بهتره

----------


## pegahmht

> به نظر من  بينايي سنجي از فيزيوتراپي بهتره


الان چه ربطی داشت دوست عزیز ؟؟؟؟
من پرسیدم کدومشون استرس بیشتری داره!!!

----------


## Mehran123

> الان چه ربطی داشت دوست عزیز ؟؟؟؟
> من پرسیدم کدومشون استرس بیشتری داره!!!


ببخشيد كه پاسخي بي ربط به نظر سنجي بين الملليتون دادم

----------


## Amin6

*مگه ما كار همه اينارو تجربه كرديم بدونيم كدوم استرس داره! تاپيكايى ميزنيدا*

----------


## pegahmht

> *مگه ما كار همه اينارو تجربه كرديم بدونيم كدوم استرس داره! تاپيكايى ميزنيدا*


۱. کسی شما رو مجبور نکرده نظر بدی
۲. مگه بقیه تو نظر سنجی های دیگه این کارا رو تجربه کردن راجع به مزایا و معایب رشته ها نظر میدن ؟

----------


## mlt

همه رو بزن


> ۱. کسی شما رو مجبور نکرده نظر بدی
> ۲. مگه بقیه تو نظر سنجی های دیگه این کارا رو تجربه کردن راجع به مزایا و معایب رشته ها نظر میدن ؟

----------


## 19pf

از بین این هایی که برای نظر سنجی گذاشتید 
فیزیوتراپی فکرکنم کمترین استرس رو داشته باشه 
ولی یه رشته ای مثل مامایی خیلی پر استرسه ( البته اینها نظر شخصی بنده بود )

----------


## pegαh

بنظرم پرستاری و مامایی بیشترین استرس رو دارن.
تغذیه وفیزیوتراپی کمترین.

----------


## ah.at

*پرستاری، مامایی، اتاق عمل، هوشبری

این شغلا در صورت مسئولیت پذیری شخ استرس بالای کاری ای دارن و فک نکنم بشه میزان استرس رو توی این مشاغل مقایسه کرد چون واقعا سطح استرس کاری بالایی دارن.

در عوض علوم آزمایشگاه، تغذیه، رادیولوژی و فیزیو تراپی فکر نکنم استرس شغلی بالایی رو داشته باشن. (البته این فقط نظر شخصیه منه که از بیرون دارم به قضیه نگاه میکنم وگرنه مشخصا اون شخصی که به عنوان مثال مشاوره تغذیه میده به مراجعه کنندش قطعا باید مسئولیت پذیر باشه در قبال اون رژیم و مشاوره غذایی ای که در اختیار مراجعه کننده میده، پس باید نگران باشه در مورد کارش یه یه وقت اشتباه نکنه و مشاوره غلط نده؛ درنتیجه همین نگرانی خود به خود باعث استرس میشه ولی خب میگم سطح ااسترس این شغل فکر نکنم از مشاغلی بالایی که نوشتم بالاتر باشه)*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

خا؟! هدف چیه؟!

----------


## pegahmht

> *پرستاری، مامایی، اتاق عمل، هوشبری
> 
> این شغلا در صورت مسئولیت پذیری شخ استرس بالای کاری ای دارن و فک نکنم بشه میزان استرس رو توی این مشاغل مقایسه کرد چون واقعا سطح استرس کاری بالایی دارن.
> 
> در عوض علوم آزمایشگاه، تغذیه، رادیولوژی و فیزیو تراپی فکر نکنم استرس شغلی بالایی رو داشته باشن. (البته این فقط نظر شخصیه منه که از بیرون دارم به قضیه نگاه میکنم وگرنه مشخصا اون شخصی که به عنوان مثال مشاوره تغذیه میده به مراجعه کنندش قطعا باید مسئولیت پذیر باشه در قبال اون رژیم و مشاوره غذایی ای که در اختیار مراجعه کننده میده، پس باید نگران باشه در مورد کارش یه یه وقت اشتباه نکنه و مشاوره غلط نده؛ درنتیجه همین نگرانی خود به خود باعث استرس میشه ولی خب میگم سطح ااسترس این شغل فکر نکنم از مشاغلی بالایی که نوشتم بالاتر باشه)*


ممنون دوست عزیز به نکته های خوبی اشاره کردی

----------


## شبنم...

> سلام بچه ها 
> استرس تو تمام رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی هست اما کم و زیاد
> به نظر شما استرس کدومشون کمتر و کدوم بیشتره
>  پ ن * نظر سنجی رو بر اساس بیشترین استرس و مسئولیت کاری انتخاب کنید


به نظر من لازمه اظهار نظر در مورد هر کدوم از اینها اینه که یا تجربه شده باشه از نزدیک یا حداقل دیده شده باشه...وگرنه صرفا یک دید بیرونی و فاقد نظرات کارشناسی شده هست...جدای از اینها نظرات متفاوتی از جنبه های مختلفی میتونه وجود داشته باشه...در اینکه تو هر کاری باید وجدان کاری و مسئولیت پذیری وجود داشته باشه که قطعا شکی نیست ولی از لحاظ مقایسه ای همون طور که گفتم جنبه های مختلفی وجود داره.مثلا رشته هایی که بیشتر با شخص بیمار و فضای بالین(انجام مستقیم مداخلات بالینی) درگیری قطعا مسئولیت و استرس بیشتری رو در پی داره...رشته ای مثل پرستاری و مامایی مسئولیت زیادی رو داره چون باید وقتی یه مریض رو به شما میدن دیگه همه چیزش مربوط به شماست و همین مسئولیت زیادی رو میطلبه ولی نکته ای که وجود داره همیشه کسی هست که به کمکتون بیاد(پزشک)و مسئولیت قانونی بسیاری از مسائل به عهده پزشکه..ولی رشته ای مثل هوشبری به علت اینکه شما لحظات اورژانسی زیادی رو با مریض میگذرونی قطعا استرس و مسئولیت بیشتری رو متحمل میشی،در این مورد هم پزشک هست ولی در لحظه که میتونه تعیین کننده باشه شاید پزشک حضور نداشته باشه و همین ممکنه استرس زا باشه و همچنین اینکه گاهی مجبوری یه سری کارهای بالینی رو به تنهایی انجام بدی بدون حضور پزشک در صورتی که از نظر قانونی وظیفه پزشکه...رشته ای مثل علوم آزمایشگاهی از لحاظ تماس با نمونه های الوده و مواد مختلف که احتمالش بسیار بسیار کمه میتونه شغل های ریسکی باشه و همچنین رادیولوژی از لحاظ احتمال دریافت اشعه های خطرناک،که این دوتا نمونه مسئولیت و استرس خاصی نداره فقط از لحاظ مخاطرات شغلی...رشته فیزیوتراپی هم از لحاظ جسمانی میتونه مخاطرات شغلی داشته باشه از لحاظ ایستادن های مکرر ولی نه استرس...تغذیه و بینایی سنجی و گفتار درمانی و کار درمانی و شنوایی سنجی هم استرس و مخاطره شغلی خاصی ندارند...امیدوارم که مفید واقع بشود...

----------


## saeid_NRT

رشته های توابخشی ( فیزیوتراپی، بینایی سنجی، شنوایی سنجی، کاردرمانی..) درامد بیشتر اضطراب کمتر و استقلال بیشتری دارن.
از بین رشته هایی که گفتی مامایی و پرستاری سخی کار بالایی داره.
رادیو تماس با اشعه داره.
علوم آزمایشگاهی احتمال ابتلا به بعضی بیماری ها رو داره.
اتاق عمل و بیهوشی رو نمیدونم ولی فک نکنم زیاد سخت باشه چون مثلا بیهوشی همیشه زیر نظر متخصص بیهوشی انجام میشه و کارشناس بیهوشی زیاد کاره ای نیس.
تغذیه؟! گرفتی ما رو؟ :Yahoo (76): 
کلا به شخصه اول رشته های توان بخشی رو پیشنهاد میکنم. البته بازم شرایط زیادی هست..

----------


## pegahmht

> رشته های توابخشی ( فیزیوتراپی، بینایی سنجی، شنوایی سنجی، کاردرمانی..) درامد بیشتر اضطراب کمتر و استقلال بیشتری دارن.
> از بین رشته هایی که گفتی مامایی و پرستاری سخی کار بالایی داره.
> رادیو تماس با اشعه داره.
> علوم آزمایشگاهی احتمال ابتلا به بعضی بیماری ها رو داره.
> اتاق عمل و بیهوشی رو نمیدونم ولی فک نکنم زیاد سخت باشه چون مثلا بیهوشی همیشه زیر نظر متخصص بیهوشی انجام میشه و کارشناس بیهوشی زیاد کاره ای نیس.
> تغذیه؟! گرفتی ما رو؟
> کلا به شخصه اول رشته های توان بخشی رو پیشنهاد میکنم. البته بازم شرایط زیادی هست..


مرسی دوست عزیز 
تغذیه قسمت فان نظرسنجی بود :Yahoo (56):

----------


## < ForgotteN >

*هیچکدوم از نظر سختی پرستاری نمیشه ...
چندتا بیمارو میسپرن به تو که حتی وقت سر خاروندن هم نداری و کوچکترین اشتباهت با جون مردم بازی میکنه ...*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ۱. کسی شما رو مجبور نکرده نظر بدی
> ۲. مگه بقیه تو نظر سنجی های دیگه این کارا رو تجربه کردن راجع به مزایا و معایب رشته ها نظر میدن ؟


بعنوان استارت تاپیک بنظرم کمی تا قسمتی عصبانی و بی ادب تشریف دارین  :Yahoo (21): 
حرف ایشون دقیقا مربوط به تاپیک بود :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*این تاپیک آبان 97زده شده؟
عجیبه من ندیدمش از دستم در رفته
*

----------


## Dwight

*پرستاری*

----------


## pegahmht

> بعنوان استارت تاپیک بنظرم کمی تا قسمتی عصبانی و بی ادب تشریف دارین 
> حرف ایشون دقیقا مربوط به تاپیک بود


اوووووه ه  تاپیک برا  ابان 97   بوده !! خوش به حالتون انقدررر  وقت اضافی دارین که تاپیکای  فسیل شده رو  میکشید بیرون  و تازه  ازش نقل قول غیر مفیدم میزنید  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## SHINER

توو تاپیک من نظرات بیشتری هس خواستید میتونید سر بزنید ب این تایپک
بین رشته های زیر کدام یک بهتر است ؟؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اوووووه ه  تاپیک برا  ابان 97   بوده !! خوش به حالتون انقدررر  وقت اضافی دارین که تاپیکای  فسیل شده رو  میکشید بیرون  و تازه  ازش نقل قول غیر مفیدم میزنید


کاش شما هم قبل نقل کردن من و مزه پروندن یخورده دقت میکردی قبل از پست من تاپیک آپ شده بود و من مث شما انقد وقت ندارم ک تاریخارو چک کنم و فقط نظرمو میگم رد میشم
گویا شما انقد بیکار تشریف دارین هم تاریخارو دقت میکنید هم بیدلیل منو نقل کردین خوش بحال شما

----------


## pegahmht

> کاش شما هم قبل نقل کردن من و مزه پروندن یخورده دقت میکردی قبل از پست من تاپیک آپ شده بود و من مث شما انقد وقت ندارم ک تاریخارو چک کنم و فقط نظرمو میگم رد میشم
> گویا شما انقد بیکار تشریف دارین هم تاریخارو دقت میکنید هم بیدلیل منو نقل کردین خوش بحال شما


نه عزیز من همونطور که گفتی اولش دقت نکردم 
 تاریخ تاپیک رو یادمه چون خودم ایجاد کردم!
نقل قول زدم چون نقل قول زدی که بی ادب و بی اعصاب هستم 
 شما درست میگی من بی ادب و بی اعصاب هستم  و شما بینهایت با ادب و با اعصاب   :Yahoo (1):

----------


## pegahmht

> توو تاپیک من نظرات بیشتری هس خواستید میتونید سر بزنید ب این تایپک
> بین رشته های زیر کدام یک بهتر است ؟؟


ممنونم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> نه عزیز من همونطور که گفتی اولش دقت نکردم 
>  تاریخ تاپیک رو یادمه چون خودم ایجاد کردم!
> نقل قول زدم چون نقل قول زدی که بی ادب و بی اعصاب هستم 
>  شما درست میگی من بی ادب و بی اعصاب هستم  و شما بینهایت با ادب و با اعصاب


راستش من هیچوقت به کاربری ها دقت نمیکنم کلا نه زمان نه کاربری
فقط متن رو میخونم 
دقیقا هم میخواستم بگم مث استارتر بی ادبی :Yahoo (21):  ک گویا خودشی :Yahoo (21): 
شما اخلاقت تنده 
من اخلاقم توی دنیای مجازی تند نیس اما حرفت بهم برخورد ک تند جواب دادم 
ببخشید

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط pegahmht


الان چه ربطی داشت دوست عزیز ؟؟؟؟
من پرسیدم کدومشون استرس بیشتری داره!!!


خوب داری میپرسی کدوم بهتره بعد جواب میده میگی چه ربطی داشت؟ فازت چی ؟_

----------


## pegahmht

دوستان حالا که این تاپیک بالا اومده

اگه از مزایا یا معایب  رشته رادیو لوژی چیزی‌میدونید  اینجا نظر تونو بذارید 
مرسی

----------

